# O'zapft is x5 UUHQ



## AMUN (20 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## bluesea1976 (20 Sep. 2011)

süsser die glocken nie klingen
danke für die bilder


----------



## Miraculix (20 Sep. 2011)

s'isch aber au wia verhext... die "Kloane" in dr Middn gfoald mir grad ganz guad


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2011)

geil, danke schön


----------



## laberrhababer (22 Sep. 2011)

Da wünscht man sich doch fast auf die Wiesn :thumbup:


----------



## elbeatz (25 Sep. 2011)

danke!!


----------



## luci666 (25 Sep. 2011)

da würd ich auch gern zapfen


----------



## saelencir (26 Sep. 2011)

schöne bilder danke


----------



## aldo (4 Okt. 2011)

da weiß man gar nicht, wo man zuerst hingreifen soll.


----------

